# BIG 3 BIG FISH GALVESTON TOURNEY 10/18/08



## EAGLE1001 (Jul 23, 2006)

Registrations are underway for the 2nd annual Big 3 Big Fish Tournament on October 18, 2008 at the beautiful Harborwalk Yacht Club and Marina on West Galveston Bay. 100% of the net proceeds benefit the Kids Unlimited Foundation www.kidsunlimited.org

Visit www.big3fishing.com for details and to register. Limited to the first 500 anglers and discounted registration if you register prior to October 1, 2008.r

Check out this staging area for the tournament www.harborwalk.cc

370 anglers last year competed for over $100,000.00 in cash and prizes. This year is bigger and better. More cash, more prizes, more chances to win. A Honda truck worth nearly $30,000.00, A Honda ATV, Honda Generator and a Honda Marine equipped Dargel bay boat. Academy is providing several fishing kayaks, baits, giveaways plus much more! All this capped off with the 3 b's....BAND, BBQ and BEER ! Catch one of the 3 big fish of the hour (trout, redfish or flounder) and you are automatically registered for one of the many grand prizes listed above....these top hourly fish qualify you for a 1 in 24 chance of winning a truck or major prize!!!

Half of the cash and prizes were won last year by amateurs! Several were bank fisherman and/or wade fisherman.

Every entry receives an American Rodsmiths rod, A commemorative embroidered fishing shirt and hat from Fish-N-Hunt, A grab bag of baits, magazines and all kinds of fishing stuff!

Come on out and fish the tournament or watch the fun. Doug Pike will be broadcasting live on the air in the morning then will join in the fun at the big stage with the Monsters of the Midday, John Lopez and Ted Deluca.

Thanks for supporting the best tournament on the Texas Coast!

Need direct info? Email [email protected] 
See you then!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

My guess is that this will be cancelled?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Supposed to have been a meeting a few days ago at Harborside Marina. Maybe some news will pop up on 610 radio soon. Again..........I think it will be postponed too. Springtime is fine. em Hitchcock*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I was told this was cancelled.....


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like it's back and set for Oct. 3rd 09.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope they invite us back. "Coastal Bend Weigh Team"since 1999...Hitchcock,Tx
Emailed adam, no reponse........hummmmmmm!!!


----------

